# Matt Hardy is All Elite. #FreeTheDELETE



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Surely this seals it.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

This has been great storytelling through youtube/social media with both Matt Hardy and AEW (Evil Uno, AEW twotter and BTE) teasing this for a while. 

I wonder who else is in the car with the Bucks?


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

I think you're right.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

I've never been a fan of Matt Hardy so his signing doesn't do anything for me, but if he can make the Dark Order more appealing and turn them into somewhat of a draw, as opposed to a group that consistently loses viewers, then all the better.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Bosnian21 said:


> This has been great storytelling through youtube/social media with both Matt Hardy and AEW (Evil Uno, AEW twotter and BTE) teasing this for a while.
> 
> I wonder who else is in the car with the Bucks?


Just them I imagine? Camera man is accidental third.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cutler is probably filming the Bucks perspective for BTE next week.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Interesting... Would be great to have him debut as The Exalted One this week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good pick up for them. Don't want him with the Dark Order, he can't save it.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Hopefully after his days in the ring are over, Matt can stay on and help with creative, at least in the video production department.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's weird they spoil his signing on web shows. But I guess the idea is to make sure Hardy fans tune in rather than hear about it later and catch his debut on youtube or twitter vids. 

Lance Archer has been announced to debut tonight and doesn't have a match announced. I could see Matt and Archer coming in together as part of Dark Order. 

Tony Khan talked about his vision of Dark Order being an evil corporation - I think Dark Order is completely Tony's idea which is why it wasn't killed with Nightmare Collective. Hardy, Archer, Uno, Grayson would be decent enough. Have Archer come in and just destroy Reynolds and Silver and write the out.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Archer coming in as the muscle and Matt as the exalted one would be interesting i think.


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm still saying Brodie Lee as the Exalted One. Hardy and Archer will do their own thing.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

Bucks of Youth...

I KNEW YOU'D COMEEE.

Goosebumps. Really cool story telling there. Can't wait for Dynamite Tonight!


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

It's pretty incredible that WWE unintentionally makes guys hotter on their way out. First with Moxley, now with Hardy.

I don't think Matt is exalted one, it doesn't make any sense based on the story that is being told through the videos. I think he'd be best for the role long-term, but I'm starting to think it's Brodie Lee.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

I agree with some here. He may be not The Exalted One. I can see Lee behind the one and Marty and The Bucks fight against the DO.
Still, they have me guessing and I love it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

IamMark said:


> I agree with some here. He may be not The Exalted One. I can see Lee behind the one and Marty and The Bucks fight against the DO.
> Still, they have me guessing and I love it.


Then Matt sides with Youngbucks against DO... only to turn on them and be revealed as the true exalted one, with Brodie Lee as his right hand man. It will be AEW's "It was me Bucks of Youth, it was me all along" moment.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

haha


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ok. That was cool as fuck.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Now watch matt go from blurried and from a weird fan base that doesn't seem to care about anything to matt going to AEW and finally getting a proper main stream wrestling company to let his character shine. He was excellent in TNA but it was dying at the time and no one was watching


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

God the Bucks are so damn cringe even just saying 3 words


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I legit didn’t want Matt in AEW

but after that end I am smiling ear to ear.

i guess i want matt in AEW now ?‍♂

(don’t think he’s exalted though)


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

His Broken Brilliance(TM) is back!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is shit TNA would do back in the day yet AEW get a free ticket

fuck matt hardy


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Good pick up for them. Don't want him with the Dark Order, he can't save it.


I’m not so sure about that. Dark Order hasn’t been able to make up its collective mind if it’s going to be seriously menacing or threateningly goofy. Matt would definitely set a clear direction for that, and it could end up being just twisted enough to finally make it work. Maybe. Or maybe you’re right and there’s no hope. Whatever they do, it’s going to be cool to see Matt totally unchained again.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

There is hope to save the Dark Order. My only issue with the Exalted One potentially being Matt Hardy is that it makes no sense from a story perspective. They would have to do a lot of explaining to make both Broken Hardy and the Dark Order connect. Especially when Matt was on RAW getting slammed with chairs while the Dark Order was speaking highly of the Exalted One.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Southerner said:


> There is hope to save the Dark Order. My only issue with the Exalted One potentially being Matt Hardy is that it makes no sense from a story perspective. They would have to do a lot of explaining to make both Broken Hardy and the Dark Order connect. Especially when Matt was on RAW getting slammed with chairs while the Dark Order was speaking highly of the Exalted One.


Yes lets put logic to what wwe does and apply it to AEW, that makes sense


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

Southerner said:


> There is hope to save the Dark Order. My only issue with the Exalted One potentially being Matt Hardy is that it makes no sense from a story perspective. They would have to do a lot of explaining to make both Broken Hardy and the Dark Order connect. Especially when Matt was on RAW getting slammed with chairs while the Dark Order was speaking highly of the Exalted One.


Matt Hardy and "Broken Matt" are literally two separate people.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Not a bad signing IF he takes up a veteran role and help to train the up and comers.

and usually where one goes, the brother follows. Do I want Jeff Hardy in AEW? heeeeellllllll no


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I miss the old days when debuts and returns were done as a big surprise in front of a live audience. WWE notoriously seems to go out of their way to spoil their own returns and debuts. It looks like AEW likes that strategy as well. It is annoying because it takes away a big moment in favor of getting ratings by teasing it and making people tune in to see it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

P Thriller said:


> I miss the old days when debuts and returns were done as a big surprise in front of a live audience. WWE notoriously seems to go out of their way to spoil their own returns and debuts. It looks like AEW likes that strategy as well. It is annoying because it takes away a big moment in favor of getting ratings by teasing it and making people tune in to see it.


Moxley was a surprise debut.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

P Thriller said:


> I miss the old days when debuts and returns were done as a big surprise in front of a live audience. WWE notoriously seems to go out of their way to spoil their own returns and debuts. It looks like AEW likes that strategy as well. It is annoying because it takes away a big moment in favor of getting ratings by teasing it and making people tune in to see it.


Stop acting like Matts ever pulled a rating in his life. 

casuals couldnt give a flying fuck about matt hardy joining AEW


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

^Matt Hardy's promo with Randy Orton was one of the biggest gainers on RAW in the last year. And that was in the third hour.

Matt has never been really even put into a position to draw, I guarantee you his debut on AEW is going to be a big deal.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I legit didn’t want Matt in AEW
> 
> but after that end I am smiling ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Same. I thought him coming would be some cringe shit, and now I am excited.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

FatAbomination said:


> ^Matt Hardy's promo with Randy Orton was one of the biggest gainers on RAW in the last year. And that was in the third hour.
> 
> Matt has never been really even put into a position to draw, I guarantee you his debut on AEW is going to be a big deal.


Good ill make sure i fast forward that part


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

FatAbomination said:


> ^Matt Hardy's promo with Randy Orton was one of the biggest gainers on RAW in the last year. And that was in the third hour.
> 
> Matt has never been really even put into a position to draw, I guarantee you his debut on AEW is going to be a big deal.


It´s going to make somebody else an even bigger deal.

They got the undivided attention of the wrestling fanbase tonight by spoiling Matt Hardy´s appearance, but he´ll just introduce or promise the arrival of The Exalted One.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Yes lets put logic to what wwe does and apply it to AEW, that makes sense


Considering Matt Hardys videos are the bridge to everything that Matt Hardy has been doing for years, it does make sense. The guy just filmed himself in a wheelchair over a week ago, addressing Randy Orton. Hes gone along with it outside of RAW and a lot of AEWs stories is created on the internet. They mostly cater to the hardcore fans.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m not so sure about that. Dark Order hasn’t been able to make up its collective mind if it’s going to be seriously menacing or threateningly goofy. Matt would definitely set a clear direction for that, and it could end up being just twisted enough to finally make it work. Maybe. Or maybe you’re right and there’s no hope. Whatever they do, it’s going to be cool to see Matt totally unchained again.


I just don't see them working in the arena, because for whatever reason they just haven't yet. The video stuff is golden, it's just everything else. I really think it's the Creepers that bring them down. They're like the Putties from Power Rangers, they're so tough to take serious. Idk if they could make the Creepers silly enough to laugh at either though.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

And now we pretend that Matt Hardy is still a huge star because he joined AEW...

Seriously though, this will just raise the silliness factor in AEW. I know he's an ex-WWE guy but I thought AEW weren't going to bend over for everyone that made their name in WWE. Matt Hardy being a big part of the show would be a negative.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Oracle said:


> Stop acting like Matts ever pulled a rating in his life.
> 
> casuals couldnt give a flying fuck about matt hardy joining AEW


Actually the last time Impact had a major ratings gain was when Hardy was doing his Broken stuff.

So, yes, Matt Hardy isn't a draw but Broken Matt is a completely different story.

Do I want him in AEW? Not really. Do I think he will help business? Absolutely


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Actually the last time Impact had a major ratings gain was when Hardy was doing his Broken stuff.
> 
> So, yes, Matt Hardy isn't a draw but Broken Matt is a completely different story.
> 
> Do I want him in AEW? Not really. Do I think he will help business? Absolutely


Impact having a ratings bump is them getting 10 extra viewers.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Southerner said:


> Considering Matt Hardys videos are the bridge to everything that Matt Hardy has been doing for years, it does make sense. The guy just filmed himself in a wheelchair over a week ago, addressing Randy Orton. Hes gone along with it outside of RAW and a lot of AEWs stories is created on the internet. They mostly cater to the hardcore fans.


yes but hes using it to create a story getting back to what he should be and not laughing joke like everyone that goes to that brand.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I just don't see them working in the arena, because for whatever reason they just haven't yet. The video stuff is golden, it's just everything else. I really think it's the Creepers that bring them down. They're like the Putties from Power Rangers, they're so tough to take serious. Idk if they could make the Creepers silly enough to laugh at either though.



yeah the concept and the videos are good but the in ring stuff is trash.Probably because they dont have the right leader yet lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Definitely should get rid of the creepers. Have Archer murk them on his debut. No need for them, or Reynolds or Silver. 

Rather than the black unitards, the creepers should have been wearing regular clothes - just with masks on like anybody could have been walking around with a mask in their purse or pocket. When they attack some could be in work uniforms - in scrubs, in coveralls, in business suits, in fast food uniforms etc.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> yeah the concept and the videos are good but the in ring stuff is trash.Probably because they dont have the right leader yet lol


I just don't see Matt being that for them, could be wrong. Just don't see it personally though. I'd much rather see him so his own thing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Matt Hardy vs Exalted One??


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

They just have to be careful NOT to make a big deal and build him gradually, he's looked like a joke in WWE for over a year so him coming in as a big deal makes AEW look like it's a company for mid-carders, it's the same mistake TNA made.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

reyfan said:


> They just have to be careful NOT to make a big deal and build him gradually, he's looked like a joke in WWE for over a year so him coming in as a big deal makes AEW look like it's a company for mid-carders, it's the same mistake TNA made.


Brodie Lee and Hardy will come in with mic time, promos, character-building vignettes. If you don’t think that is the case, you’ve not been paying attention.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

bdon said:


> Brodie Lee and Hardy will come in with mic time, promos, character-building vignettes. If you don’t think that is the case, you’ve not been paying attention.


And that's what they need, if Matt debuts and instantly starts a feud with Jericho(as an example) it just makes the whole company look like B and C players, like I said they need to be built up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

reyfan said:


> And that's what they need, if Matt debuts and instantly starts a feud with Jericho(as an example) it just makes the whole company look like B and C players, like I said they need to be built up.


No, I agree. You put over the guys everyone knows about, then what reason does anyone have to care about the guys who haven’t been part of the machine?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

bdon said:


> No, I agree. You put over the guys everyone knows about, then what reason does anyone have to care about the guys who haven’t been part of the machine?


If Matt Hardy comes in as a face he could feud with MJF for example, someone that's not quite main event, get the fans used to seeing him on AEW programming, gives MJF more time to grow(he's not ready for the main event yet) and gets the fans warmed up to Matt not being Orton's bitch.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

We’ll see how they play this. I fully expect Hardy and Brodie Lee’s stories to be pushed as more important than basically everyone but Cody, JerichGOAT, and Moxley. Maybe MJF as well.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

bdon said:


> We’ll see how they play this. I fully expect Hardy and Brodie Lee’s stories to be pushed as more important than basically everyone but Cody, JerichGOAT, and Moxley. Maybe MJF as well.


Of course, they were with WWE for years, they have been shown how to be stars, it's what people said AEW needed all along, actual stars to help carry their roster of no names to becoming stars themselves.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

No, you need guys that get eyes on the product, which puts eyes on everyone else that isn’t already known.

If you just push fucking former WWE guys, you start to look like WWE-lite, look like TNA.

Hey! Fuck Jungle Boy, right? Fuck Sammy G and Darby. Fuck the Bucks and Page. Fuck Pac! These guys don’t need story-telling segments to get over. Let’s just cater to the people who are already over and wonder why no new stars are ever made or wonder why these guys don’t draw better ratings.

It’s a self-fulfilling prophecy: you push the guy who is already a star, and he gets star reactions. You treat the guy who isn’t a star like he’s filler, and the viewer will change the channel...knowing this guy is filler.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder how much wrestling Matt Hardy is gonna do? I doubt he can have a 30-minute AEW PPV match. I think it's likely he's there to help young guys but I guess we'll see.

Personally, I am not a fan of the Broken Universe, so hopefully he changes it up a bit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Matt Hardy is The Exalted One, The Dark Order should immediately feud with Best Friends to set up Matt Hardy vs Orange Cassidy.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

bdon said:


> Hey! Fuck Jungle Boy, right? Fuck Sammy G and Darby. Fuck the Bucks and Page. *Fuck Pac*! These guys don’t need story-telling segments to get over. Let’s just cater to the people who are already over and wonder why no new stars are ever made or wonder why these guys don’t draw better ratings.


To be fair he become what he is now at the end of his WWE run, he just didn't want to feud with Enzo so he quit.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I just don't see Matt being that for them, could be wrong. Just don't see it personally though. I'd much rather see him so his own thing.


Could be right. Whatever they have planned for him, I have no doubt it’s gonna be entertaining, whether they try to use him to salvage DO or something broken completely on his own. I’m stoked for it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Please God no teleportation shit or Lake of Reincarnation garbage.


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> And now we pretend that Matt Hardy is still a huge star because he joined AEW...
> 
> Seriously though, this will just raise the silliness factor in AEW. I know he's an ex-WWE guy but I thought AEW weren't going to bend over for everyone that made their name in WWE. Matt Hardy being a big part of the show would be a negative.


You people are dumb as rocks. 

Broken Matt was the biggest thing in all of wrestling in 2016. Vince brought him in and killed him. Now, Matt gets to be his creative self again. Why wouldn't AEW welcome him with open arms? It's smart business, Matt is entertaining as hell. It's not Matt's fault that Vince hates the business.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Could be right. Whatever they have planned for him, I have no doubt it’s gonna be entertaining, whether they try to use him to salvage DO or something broken completely on his own. I’m stoked for it.


I'm wait and see. I have a viewing vendetta against his era of wrestlers lol.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I just don't see them working in the arena, because for whatever reason they just haven't yet. The video stuff is golden, it's just everything else. I really think it's the Creepers that bring them down. They're like the Putties from Power Rangers, they're so tough to take serious. Idk if they could make the Creepers silly enough to laugh at either though.


The creepers looked cool in their first outing but were embarrassing when we found out they were a bunch of losers. If Matt is the leader and Lance Archer his right hand man, then just have Archer destroy them every week like he did with the Young Lions, but they keep coming back for more.

I still think Shawn Spears should be the exalted one though. First, he was actually not wanted by the other company. 2nd, he has reason to want to attack people and 3rd, he's also a fucking loser. I'll never understand what Peyton sees in a 40 year old man with that haircut


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Brodie Lee and Hardy will come in with mic time, promos, character-building vignettes. If you don’t think that is the case, you’ve not been paying attention.


Will all of that happen before or after the lights go out?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Fuck Darby.


Now you're getting it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> The creepers looked cool in their first outing but were embarrassing when we found out they were a bunch of losers. If Matt is the leader and Lance Archer his right hand man, then just have Archer destroy them every week like he did with the Young Lions, but they keep coming back for more.
> 
> I still think Shawn Spears should be the exalted one though. First, he was actually not wanted by the other company. 2nd, he has reason to want to attack people and 3rd, he's also a fucking loser. I'll never understand what Peyton sees in a 40 year old man with that haircut


1. This is why I think this is ultimately going to fail. That's just too much going on and it starts to be convoluted. It's already weird that they decided that "nah" Evil Uno isn't the leader, he's just the assistant manager in training. I don't think Matt fits personally. And I can't see how being Matt's muscle (they have enough bodyguards as is) helps Archer. 

2. I'm going to have to pass on Shawn Spears. He's a bland low card guy. Having him be the leader would just be killing the group and a let down reveal for the folk that were excited. I mean Spears is less popular than a chair, that's sad.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Many modern smart marks think Broken Matt was phenomenal but was actually the thing that turned me off of Impact and I know I'm not the only one. The smarks ate it up because it was "LOLZ WRESTLING IS FUN AND FAKE!" but as has been mentioned on here a thousand times before if AEW wants to attract a casual non modern smart mark audience they need to offer a little bit of realism and get away from the silly shit. If you allow Matt to come back doing the silly "creative" shit that he was doing on Impact you will turn off your casuals.

Alternatively Matt as a dark "broken" character with realistic attributes and realistic stories that COULD be fun but take it in a darker direction with a different edge to Matt. Treat Matt as an upper midcard guy who can occasionally work a main event if need be and have him work with a bunch of young guys to help them get over and teach them then he's a good investment.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> 1. This is why I think this is ultimately going to fail. That's just too much going on and it starts to be convoluted. It's already weird that they decided that "nah" Evil Uno isn't the leader, he's just the assistant manager in training. I don't think Matt fits personally. And I can't see how being Matt's muscle (they have enough bodyguards as is) helps Archer.
> 
> 2. I'm going to have to pass on Shawn Spears. He's a bland low card guy. Having him be the leader would just be killing the group and a let down reveal for the folk that were excited. I mean Spears is less popular than a chair, that's sad.


Dark Order is a bland low card group.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Dark Order is a bland low card group.


I think the Vignettes work but I don't necessarily disagree. But I feel this is like WWE's situation with Rowan's cage. AEW has fans interested in this low card mystery, and they should deliver as well as they can.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah it seems very likely but I am still not totally convinced that he signed with AEW


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

mike10dude said:


> yeah it seems very likely but I am still not totally convinced that he signed with AEW


yeah it not being announced yet is interesting, he said he wanted to be a free agent, maybe he just wants to have different talent on his youtube show and work the indies for a bit, he seemed to like floating around before returning to WWE in 2016


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Major24 said:


> You people are dumb as rocks.
> 
> Broken Matt was the biggest thing in all of wrestling in 2016. Vince brought him in and killed him. Now, Matt gets to be his creative self again. Why wouldn't AEW welcome him with open arms? It's smart business, Matt is entertaining as hell. It's not Matt's fault that Vince hates the business.


"Biggest thing in wrestling"

Are you being serious? You're suggesting Matt Hardy was the most watched thing in wrestling in 2016? He wasn't. You'd have to be "dumb as rocks" to think he was. He may have gotten Impact a bump but were they anywhere near WWE viewership? No. Which means he was nowhere near being the "biggest thing" in wrestling.

That's the problem with a lot of wrestling fans, they're stuck inside the smark fan bubble. If they're talking about it more than it must be the most popular thing. That's not how it works.

If you're gonna go around calling people "dumb as rocks" you should first make sure you're making sense with your point.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I only saw tna broken matt in highlights here and there and the little showed I loved it.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Got no issue with Matt hardy joining aew and being the leader of the dark order but I dont think it is good for the product if he is used as a serious main event singles wrestler or as the top wrestler in the dark order.

He needs to be more of leader that guides the dark order with one or two wrestlers in the group viewed as bigger threats in the ring and for the top titles than himself.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

If I didn't care about this guy signing with TNA 10 years ago why would I care now?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

bdon said:


> It’s a self-fulfilling prophecy: you push the guy who is already a star, and he gets star reactions. You treat the guy who isn’t a star like he’s filler, and the viewer will change the channel...knowing this guy is filler.


More well known stars equals more people watching which equals more money for everyone involved. 

What kind of business doesn't push their biggest assets? Its simple really. No professional sports team would buy a well known player and not push them. Hey man I know you're one of our star players, but I'd like you to pass the ball to our youth prospect more so he gets the rub, I know it might cost us the match but fuck it. 

Take away Jericho and Moxley and what have you got? A glorified indie company.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

You and a small percent of people are getting 


Cult03 said:


> Now you're getting it


it. Go form together and let the mass of us be delusional idiots that like him ☺


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> You and a small percent of people are getting
> 
> it. Go form together and let the mass of us be delusional idiots that like him ☺


I wouldn't say you're delusional for liking him. He was growing on me before he bragged about taking advantage of a drug addict for his own entertainment too. I just decided he was a cunt at that point and until he shows some remorse I have no positive thoughts about him.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Holy crap!! When did he say that/what happened, @Cult03?

Sorry, I'd rather have Jeff out of the two. Where Matt goes, Reby Sky is sure to follow.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

punkypower said:


> Holy crap!! When did he say that/what happened, @Cult03?
> 
> Sorry, I'd rather have Jeff out of the two. Where Matt goes, Reby Sky is sure to follow.


I can't wait for Reby to start ripping on AEW if she disagrees with his booking, I'm surprised anything makes her happy


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh for fuck sake.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Matt Hardy is trash. Then, now and forever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hardy believes he is full of ideas and shit but do you want to see his ideas of the Broken Universe being used in AEW? It's just gonna be jarring to see all the goofy wacky shit that they'll be putting on their TV. As long as they put a creative leash on Matt so he doesn't go overboard then I'm fine with him signing.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hardy believes he is full of ideas and shit but do you want to see his ideas of the Broken Universe being used in AEW? It's just gonna be jarring to see all the goofy wacky shit that they'll be putting on their TV. As long as they put a creative leash on Matt so he doesn't go overboard then I'm fine with him signing.


Yes for sure I do. I mean Impact almost doubled their rating for that goofy shit and I really wanted to see what it would do in front of a larger audience. That goofy shit is exactly what is missing from pro wrestling these days.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

You gotta give it up, Broken Matt really was the hottest wrestling act in 2016. Even guys like Cena were commenting how much they loved the Matt vs Jeff backyard match.

I don't know what that says about the modern wrestling business but you can't take that away from the guy.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hardy believes he is full of ideas and shit but do you want to see his ideas of the Broken Universe being used in AEW? It's just gonna be jarring to see all the goofy wacky shit that they'll be putting on their TV. As long as they put a creative leash on Matt so he doesn't go overboard then I'm fine with him signing.


I mean this is a show that had 2 evil cults, a guy who thinks he’s a dinosaur with his 2 human pets, a woman who thinks she’s an alien, etc.

So...I mean it wouldn’t be that jarring.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236200204996620289
Beginning letter of every line spells MATT HARDY


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

MATT HARDY is the coded message @MJF


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> Matt Hardy is trash. Then, now and forever.


Can you explain how , thanks man.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Matt Hardy leading the Dark Order would be such a drop, would be like how Tensai was beating guys like Cena then getting a dancing gimmick, the only way this would be acceptable is if he took over and booted all the jobbers out, and was just left with the named guys that are in there but not the orgy of untrained buys they have been parading around.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Maybe the story will be that the Dark Order are lame AF and Matt Hardy hostile takeovers the group, boots out all the losers and plans to "make the Dark Order great again".


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay, so it's Matt Hardy. Get on with it already. Dark Order still looks like shit every time they're on television.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I really hope that Matt Hardy isn't The Exalted One. That would be way too obvious. It was like the first guess everyone had as soon as the mystery began. And this latest message is just too obvious to be played straight. I really hope they're just trolling and it will be someone else revealed as the leader of The Dark Order.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

reyfan said:


> Matt Hardy leading the Dark Order would be such a drop, would be like how Tensai was beating guys like Cena then getting a dancing gimmick, the only way this would be acceptable is if he took over and booted all the jobbers out, and was just left with the named guys that are in there but not the orgy of untrained buys they have been parading around.


This isnt WWE, think differently. Man that place has warped so many of yall. Almost everyone was a jobber when they started!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hardy as the exalted one would get cheers not boos. Dark Order are supposed to be heels right?


----------



## CoachJWrestlingBurrito (Mar 1, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Hardy as the exalted one would get cheers not boos. Dark Order are supposed to be heels right?


What better way to get people to "Join a Cult" than to get a leader that the people really like?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Punkhead said:


> I really hope that Matt Hardy isn't The Exalted One. That would be way too obvious. It was like the first guess everyone had as soon as the mystery began. And this latest message is just too obvious to be played straight. I really hope they're just trolling and it will be someone else revealed as the leader of The Dark Order.


Actually, Marty Scurll was everyone's first guess when the mystery began, but then the ROH deal happened (obviously). It won't happen, but wouldn't it be a great fourth dimensional chess move on AEW's part to reveal Marty Scurll as the exalted one, especially now that he's been completely taken off of the radar? Effectively solidifying a working relationship between AEW and ROH.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Carter84 said:


> Can you explain how , thanks man.


He’s boring? Broken gimmick is trash


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> He’s boring? Broken gimmick is trash


In your point of view, that 1 out of many millions who beg to differ , he had the best gimmick in any promotion in 2016 and is one of the best wrestlers of the last 30 years and still is going strong, he is a true talent that has gave many great matches by himself or with Jeff,

Peace.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Great his cringe worthy shit is going to damage this company. 

Y'all may pee your pyjamas over his piss poor promos but viewers WILL drop. Sharply.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Carter84 said:


> In your point of view, that 1 out of many millions who beg to differ , he had the best gimmick in any promotion in 2016 and is one of the best wrestlers of the last 30 years and still is going strong, he is a true talent that has gave many great matches by himself or with Jeff,
> 
> Peace.


I wouldn't go that far to say that he's is one of the best wrestlers of the last 30 years. In my opinion, he's good but not great. His "Broken" gimmick was definitely over when he was on Impact, however, and if he really does sign with AEW, I think we'll see some variation of it. Not totally like what we saw in TNA, but similar. One thing about Matt Hardy is that he is very creative and likes to evolve.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Carter84 said:


> In your point of view, that 1 out of many millions who beg to differ , he had the best gimmick in any promotion in 2016 and is one of the best wrestlers of the last 30 years and still is going strong, he is a true talent that has gave many great matches by himself or with Jeff,
> 
> Peace.



By that logic it doesnt matter if someone hates roman reigns he will still have his fans


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Is anything actually officially going to be announced on this or is it like Luke Harper and people will just assume it?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hardy believes he is full of ideas and shit but do you want to see his ideas of the Broken Universe being used in AEW? It's just gonna be jarring to see all the goofy wacky shit that they'll be putting on their TV. As long as they put a creative leash on Matt so he doesn't go overboard then I'm fine with him signing.


They won't put the creative leash on Matt. The Young Bucks clearly did/do look up to the Hardy Boys whilst Omega and Cody obviously respect Matt and are going to let him do what he wants.



TKO Wrestling said:


> Yes for sure I do. I mean Impact almost doubled their rating for that goofy shit and I really wanted to see what it would do in front of a larger audience. That goofy shit is exactly what is missing from pro wrestling these days.


Is it?

We live in a wrestling world where you have matches between two invisible men, TV wrestlers losing to invisible men, TV wrestlers losing to children, a guy who fights with his hands in his pockets, a dude like Marko Stunt going toe to toe with the World Champion, matches that occur in slow motion, small petite women beating monsters. We are probably one step away from a match where guys clearly call spots to one another but then one guy calls a spot and goes against the script to roll the opponent up because "funny"

Wrestling is probably at it's goofiest right now.



Carter84 said:


> In your point of view, that 1 out of many millions who beg to differ , he had the best gimmick in any promotion in 2016 and is one of the best wrestlers of the last 30 years and still is going strong, he is a true talent that has gave many great matches by himself or with Jeff,
> 
> Peace.


This post is why AEW fans are quickly gaining the same reputation that TNA fans had about 5-10 years ago. I like Matt Hardy as a tag wrestler and his V1 gimmick was a lot of fun but to suggest he is one of the best wrestlers of the last 30 years is just false. He was a talented tag team act with his brother and had some memorable moments as a singles act but at the end of the day he was the less popular member of the Hardy Boys and was never close to a main event star as a singles.

He's a good pick up for AEW but lets not make it more than it is. AEW hasn't picked up "One of the best wrestlers in three decades" they've picked up an experienced midcarder with a gimmick some people like that will be a great influence around the backstage area and help the young guys grow which is EXACTLY what AEW needed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Yes for sure I do. I mean Impact almost doubled their rating for that goofy shit and I really wanted to see what it would do in front of a larger audience. That goofy shit is exactly what is missing from pro wrestling these days.


If you're looking for goofy and wacky you can't watch Raw and Smackdown and get enough of that on a weekly basis. 


TD Stinger said:


> I mean this is a show that had 2 evil cults, a guy who thinks he’s a dinosaur with his 2 human pets, a woman who thinks she’s an alien, etc.
> 
> So...I mean it wouldn’t be that jarring.


Yeah, all those gimmicks you mentioned are done are taken seriously, whether or not how ridiculous it seems. Matt Hardys stuff in TNA was done purely in comedy. So he's going to show up and start doing comedy with the Dark Order? How is that gonna get them over or anyone take the unit seriously? Like I said, as long as they he uses his character but in a more serious tone then I don't have a problem with him showing up. Just leave the goofy shit behind.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> If you're looking for goofy and wacky you can't watch Raw and Smackdown and get enough of that on a weekly basis.
> 
> 
> Yeah, all those gimmicks you mentioned are done are taken seriously, whether or not how ridiculous it seems. Matt Hardys stuff in TNA was done purely in comedy. So he's going to show up and start doing comedy with the Dark Order? How is that gonna get them over or anyone take the unit seriously? Like I said, as long as they he uses his character but in a more serious tone then I don't have a problem with him showing up. Just leave the goofy shit behind.


I feel the opposite. The idea of taking the Dark Order seriously as a true threat, well, the ship has kind of sailed on that one unless this Exalted One really pans out.

And if Matt is leading the group, to me just drop the cult shtick and embrace the goofiness. At least they'll be more entertaining that way.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Matt has said that he spoke to HHH this past week about joining NXT. He's also spoken to NWA, Impact and AEW.

He said he wants somewhere where he can realise the potential of the broken universe and wants a blank canvas to paint it. Whoever can offer him that is where he will go. Said he's going to take the month to decide unless he gets a solid offer and then it could be a matter of days.

He also spoke about AEW swerving people and that if he did join, he wouldn't necessarily be the leader of the Dark Order. There could be someone else pulling the strings.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

From the PWI interview @the_flock mentioned, what stuck out to me was this quote. Unless he's SERIOUSLY trolling us, I don't know how much more obvious it could be:


*Matt Hardy:* Yes, I am a solo free agent. I do not have any kind of contractual obligations to anyone. I'm still playing the field, as they say. And you are right. If you watch Free The Delete earlier episodes, if you watch episode four there's a point where I take it the call and this is future or two others. I had three different endings for _Free The Delete_, depending on where I ended up, and it was initially written to end up in WWE, so more or less there was one wildcard but it was going to be Bray Wyatt or the Young Bucks end up on _Free The Delete_ when it was all said and done.





__





EXCLUSIVE: MATT HARDY DISCUSSES HIS FUTURE, MAKING THE DECISION TO LEAVE WWE, THE RAW SEGMENT HE PITCHED FOR BROKEN MATT, WHAT WOULD HAVE GOTTEN HIM TO REMAIN, AEW, THE YOUNG BUCKS ON FREE THE DELETE, HIS FUTURE IN THE RING, WHY WE NEVER SAW MORE HARDY WWE NETWORK SPECIALS AND TONS MORE: COMPLETE TRANSCRIPT | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I wonder if they’re not angling for the Bucks, Matt specifically, to be “broken”, which has caused him to act like such a shit lately. On the newest BTE, he was acting a little weird and showed glimpses of a memory he had at the Hardy Compound. 

Could just be more BTE bullshit, but some of that stuff does find its way to the show.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They won't put the creative leash on Matt. The Young Bucks clearly did/do look up to the Hardy Boys whilst Omega and Cody obviously respect Matt and are going to let him do what he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got ur opinion I got mine simple as that, I have watched since the very start of his career and he is one of the best in my opinion and still can go in the ring and is still one of the best mic workers in wrestling, we all like what we like and that's what makes us wrestling fans all different, 

Peace.


----------



## HelloSir (Dec 11, 2019)

Not sure how they'll make the vignettes work without Jeremy Borash producing them


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Between the quote I shared yesterday where he said that he filmed 3 different endings, depending where he ended up and his tweet this morning, it is pretty much a given.

I'm really surprised. One of the things that has set AEW apart and been a strength of theirs has been their unpredictableness. Whereas WWE has given us plenty of warning about SCSA, Jeff Hardy, Paige, etc, AEW shocked viewers with their signings and appearances. 

I keep thinking because it's so obvious it has to be a hoax, but I can't see one company cooperating with the other...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237733799485677569


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

punkypower said:


> Between the quote I shared yesterday where he said that he filmed 3 different endings, depending where he ended up and his tweet this morning, it is pretty much a given.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237733799485677569


Isn't there another company that also has a show on a Wednesday that he openly been talking to.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

I'm assuming they will debut Archer tonight, Brodie Lee next week then Matt at Blood & Guts.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Matt Hardy would be a massive let down for me. 

Just doesn't strike me as someone you'd fear as a leader. 

Probably wishful thinking at this point but much prefer Lee personally.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Matt's latest "Free the Delete" episode was so funny! It's awesome how it syncs with BTE.

"I guess that's why they call him 'Fat Hardy.'"


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'd laugh if it turned out Matt Hardy just wanted to make a living off his YouTube channel with his skits and being a free agent he could have guests from any company, wouldn't be a bad way to wind down and less toll on his body.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

My first thoughts are, Nick Jackson is ruled out of blood and guts. The Elite have the last entrant into the match, 3..2..1! Hardy debut! As a favour to the Bucks for helping him kill Zenith, and then he can either turn on the elite after the match with a new stable/the dark order, or just become another layer into the feud with the Inner Circle, both are quite fun situations and I think that would be the ideal scenario to debut him.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Good to have Matt but come on: Jeff vs. Darby is where the money's at.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

ABH-22 said:


> My first thoughts are, Nick Jackson is ruled out of blood and guts. The Elite have the last entrant into the match, 3..2..1! Hardy debut! As a favour to the Bucks for helping him kill Zenith, and then he can either turn on the elite after the match with a new stable/the dark order, or just become another layer into the feud with the Inner Circle, both are quite fun situations and I think that would be the ideal scenario to debut him.


Match was cancelled


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Rumour is everyone backstage was expecting Matt to have signed by now, was talks of him debuting this past week, that obviously didn't happen. 

Brodie Lee is now favourite to be the exalted one. 

With Matt referencing Impact and openly talking to HHH about having fun in NXT. He could literally join any company at this stage.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

AEW just uploaded their latest "Road to.." video.

Unless Matt, and now AEW, are SERIOUSLY trolling us, there's absolutely no way it's anyone besides Matt...

edit: just went and watched it again for any other clues on the board..BWAH!! at Scott Steiner and Jim Cornette..oh, how I wish...


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Anyone know what this means?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240063212667711502


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

One respondent decoded it as “IT’S TOO LATE NOW.”


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Okay, so now Matt, AEW AND now the WWE are seriously ALL trolling us...what do y'all think?!









WWE Posts Mysterious Tweet & Then Deletes It | Rajah.com


WWE Posts Mysterious Tweet & Then Deletes It




rajah.com


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

punkypower said:


> Okay, so now Matt, AEW AND now the WWE are seriously ALL trolling us...what do y'all think?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I won't believe he has signed with either company until he appears on TV in some capacity, that being said like I've said before if he just wanted to do a weekly youtube show and include wrestlers from different companies I'd be all for it.


----------

